# R8 style projector headlights



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

im posting this in both bodywork and the lighting forums cuz i thought i would fall under both. but i was looking around for exhaust when i stumbled upon R8 style headlights for an 00-05 gti/jetta.. heres the link to check them out.
http://www.speed-element.com/servlet/Detail?no=857
what does everyone think of these??


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: R8 style projector headlights (Boosted04GTi)*

Bump
any thoughts from anyone??


----------



## JeffyDahmer (Nov 6, 2009)

personally, they are too busy.


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (JeffyDahmer)*

i kinda did think the led lines were too much on that one, what about these? these are more flat lined
http://www.speed-element.com/servlet/Detail?no=501


----------



## JeffyDahmer (Nov 6, 2009)

nope try again. 
personally i would run these
http://www.c3cars.com/parts.cf...=7893
unless you're just that set on r8 look lights.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (JeffyDahmer)*

Or these:
http://www.boraparts.com/produ...d=422


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (whatnxt)*

i am looking for something like this too, i have found these...
http://www.specdtuning.com/lhp-jet99jm-8-tm.html
which look to be the same as the above ones. my questions is how are these quality wise, will they last or are these the kind of crap one would get off ebay for $50? i believe that you get what you pay for so i pay for it once when i buy something that will last.
i like the R8 look with the LEDs on the edges, are there any other companies that make something like that?


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (sardo_67)*

wow they are exactly the same as the first one.. but no price







that makes me wonder about a company.. idk any other company that make these.. but after some researching and somethings pointed out by others, i have been looking in HIDs instead. ive heard that they are more realiable and look better


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

I have the R8 Style ones for my golf.. I just need to get them leveled. I upgraded them to the 8k. Installation was a pain in the ass, as my bumper is not reconnected properlly. Only the rigght and left sides. Is there a certain way to do it


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

you can't buy from Spec-D tuning website it looks like but you can get them from other places. the price depend on weather or not you get them with or without HID light bulbs for the high beams i think.
http://www.slickcar.com/produc...=8153
http://www.octanemotorsports.c...ebase
http://www.dashzracing.com/Lig....html
i googled the part number and those are just a few that showed up. anyone know if these are quality or will fall apart in a year.


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

kyle what company did you go with and how long ago did you put them on? how well have they lasted and was there any major wiring issues??


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

I went with the company called Turbo Metal. I just put them on a couple of days ago. So far there lasting good. I can't say on that part. I went for the 8k upgrade. There were no wiring issues. I have an Mk4 City Golf and all you do is plug it in and go. So That part was easy. The hardest thing i had was getting the to side parts of the bumper to snap on. That was the major thing. Other then that, easy stuff. Took me three hrs to install. But that was my firstime doing that. So Depending on how well you know that stuff could take you less time. 
On the lights tho, there are two wires that can be used for Fog Lights, but i didnt connect them since im not running fogs/ didnt come with the pair.
http://turbometal.com/lighting....html


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

does anyone have pics of the beam patterns? i would like to see what they look like from the drivers seat while using them... that's kinda important too.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (sardo_67)*

Oh, also what did the lights come with? i don't see anything in the description saying what is included or what you will need to buy after you get them.


----------



## born2fly (Oct 13, 2009)

i just got the R8 style LED headlights for my MKV jetta TDI. I got 'em off of ebay (seller was "fishcake321") and I love them. They also were bi-xenon (high and low beam) and i got the 8000k. They were plug and play (minus having to take off the whole bumper to get to the headlight assembly), and came with the xenon ballasts as well, with mounting brackets. They look real nice, PM me with ur email if you want a picture, i can send it to u from email.


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (born2fly)*

i might wanna take a lok at them.. how much did you spend on them??


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

I spent $600 and that included 50% off plus upgrade which was 199 and that was to 8K for the Low beam. Speaking of which, i had truble puttin the bumper back on, just the right and left part of it. Any ideas? Seems the holes dont line up to the screws? Is there a special tool or way you do it?
Kyle


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

two people need to put in on together similtaniously. otherwise the holes wont line up. i had that same problem when i did a radiator swap.. and dude id send them back, that same site is now selling them for 299+105 for the 10000K add on. making it 404 including free shipping..










_Modified by Boosted04GTi at 1:36 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

im also including shipping cost to Canada, which i get nailed for







Stupid Border. It was the same thing with my Sparco Helmet, Im sponsored by them, yet the bored charged me 60 bucks to bring it into canada


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

ouch... damn border laws..








do me favor if ya get chance throw some pics of them on ya piece and the beam pattern from sitting in the car... someone else brought this up earlier and it seems like a good idea and might be my determining factor on whether to buy or not.. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

Sorry, i didnt know how to upload them stright from my compueter so i just put them on my website and attach the Jpeg link.
Here they are


























_Modified by Kylekosir at 3:30 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

also how do i switch between them, are the LEDs the daytime running lights or do i need a Euro switch to run them properly?


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

damn some speedy work you do.. thanks tho.. they didint need to be done right this second,


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (sardo_67)*

And to get to your question, The LED's are night time lights, the Xenon's are yur day and night lights. You would have to do some Rewiring to get them LED's as your daytimes, thats what im going to do.


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

aha no problem LOL. If you want more let me know. I took like 10 pictures, its hard to get them right aha


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

dammn i like that.. ok the mind is made up.. im going with those. thanks alot for the pictures for reference they were VERY useful for me at least







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i may want more of them in the daylight.. but no rush.. and im gonna do the rewiring for the LEDs to be my DRLs so if ya do do that post up a diy on how it was done.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Boosted04GTi at 6:36 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

oh ya, tell me if it takes you less time to install the lights aha, i wanna know if i did something wrong. it took me 3 hours. Then post some pics


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

can we see the beam pattern as sitting in the car both against a wall and nothing in front so simulate actual driving pattern?


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kylekosir* »_oh ya, tell me if it takes you less time to install the lights aha, i wanna know if i did something wrong. it took me 3 hours. Then post some pics

will do.. i should be placing the order for these as soon as i do my repair to my passenger side that some as*hole decided to hit and run..****in scumbags here in philly








and i second sardos request* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

I dunno if u wanted a Beam from the Xenon or LED, so ill take both LOL, its going to be off the Garage door. Cuz my Race car is in the garage LOL. Wish me luck


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

both is cool.... i really wanna see if the LED pattern is even and produces a solid beam rather than split beams


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

Ok i have all three
first pic is LED alone
Second Pic is Xenon's w LED
Third Pic is Highbeams with xenons and LEDs
























The first pic is hard to see the LED's are hitting the Door, but in person there a little brighter. Just go to my website and in Gallery you will see all the pics, there alot bigger then they allow me to post on VW Vortex


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

those LED beams do seem low on the picture but im sure they are brighter in person.. and from what i can gather from that picture, it looks like there are no seperation in the beams which is a plus.. cuz i heard most of the new LED r8 strips for other cars(ex mitsibishis *spelt wrong but i dont car*) are slightly off and there is a space between LED beams


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

ya no spacing here, which is nice,


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

Oh ya, and i brought them today to get them leveled and so on, so there pretty much as perfect as you can get them


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

sweet i think im gonna go thru turbo metal too.. they are the only site i see that offer the HID upgrade i was gonna go with the 10000K or the 8000Ks


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted04GTi)*

Hey, For all you guys wanted to choose a HID Level
4K shows more light and 10k shows less light, But seems brighter. Think of it like a Flame on a torch, Yellowing being brighter then the blue


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

can you post a ling to where you got them from?


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (sardo_67)*

a link to the page of my lights, but here you go http://turbometal.com/lighting....html


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (Kylekosir)*

when i hear about the HID upgrade is that for the xenon to HID or for the projector low beam? i am not looking to get the HID high beams just the low with a nice cut on them, i'm looking for a plug and play light. 
i was looking at these in either chrome or smoke, i have seen what looks to be the same light on other places for less, are those the same light or cheap knock offs? 
http://turbometal.com/lighting....html


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (sardo_67)*

Projector LowBeam, But the Projector is a Xenon Bulb. People get confused. I did at first. I did some research. Cause i used to have a 3Series BMW with Xenons and I wanted them to be like that. Mine Are plug and Play. 
For the Upgrade that us for the Projector, not the high beam


----------



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re:*

and im not sure bout the other ones u are looking at. Like i know the ones i have are High Quality. My Lights on them say Made in German,,, if there knock offs then make sure u find where there made


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Kylekosir)*

i've retrofited a set of headlights and put an LED strip(they are more for the show(if you have low or high lights on,they are not so visible).You have to take into consideration one thing-if you have to replace the led strip,is it gonna be that easy?If that happens on mine,i have to crack open the headlight in order to replace it


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Maxxymus)*

Can Anyone of you take a picture of the inside before installation ... I am interested to see if the projector can be swapped for an HID projector ... Also are the Led's White? or that slight purple tinge?


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Abramite)*

LED's should be white


----------



## tookie472 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: (born2fly)*

Hi i was just going to by Bi-Xenons from fishcake321 on eBay for my 06 Jetta and wanted to know what people thought of the quality. Is the Bi-Xenon like something i would find on VW standard xenon system where the high beams and low beams are bright xenon projector bulbs?


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (tookie472)*

well my headlight burned out and i guess this is my kick in the ass to get going on some projector lights. i have seen lots on ebay for $200 and on some websites for $400, are the bodies made from the same place or what?
also what are Bi-Xenon lights? i saw some on ebay but they said HID all over them.... what's the difference?


----------

